# Inactive corporation since 2010 - Corporate tax time



## Yourname (Jan 28, 2014)

Hello, 

I incorporated a company back in 2010 but had to go abroad. The corporation was sitting inactive all these years (during which I lost the incorporation papers as well) and now that I'm back, I know I have to do Corporate Income Tax Return.

I know I'll need to file regardless, but I'm wondering if there's an easy "submitting" platform that's free and easy online. 
Thanks!


----------



## Just a Guy (Mar 27, 2012)

Nope, because they are overdue, they need to be paper filed


----------



## Charlie (May 20, 2011)

if the corp's inactive, you should be able to fill out the T2 short and send it in...

http://www.cra-arc.gc.ca/E/pbg/tf/t2short/README.html


----------



## Yourname (Jan 28, 2014)

Thanks for the responses guys. So I'd basically put $0 in all these columns and answer the rest accordingly I'm guessing? 
Also, is one paper enough to cover all these years, or do I do 3 separate ones?

One last question, is there someone who does these filings for a small fee? Small fee because it's just filling it correctly (with zeroes lol) and submitting it?

Thanks a lot!


----------



## Just a Guy (Mar 27, 2012)

You have to file each year seperately. As for cheap, best to talk to various accountants. Prices vary a lot, if you have a regular one, they are usually more willing to cut you a break.


----------



## Zeeshanbmerchant (Jan 4, 2014)

No idea why you can't do it. Its very simple. If not you can pm me and I'll forward you. Again just filling it with 0s and sending it in


----------



## WillyA (Apr 14, 2011)

In some situations if you have not been paying the annual dues the corporation might be already involuntarily dissolved (I know for sure this happens with Alberta and Federal corporations) so you might want to call cra to see if the corporation is still active. 

The T2 short is pretty straight forward to fill as long as the corporation was inactive for those years, you can even call cra business inquiries and if you get a nice agent they might go through filling out one of the years with you.


----------



## rid1904 (Mar 10, 2017)

*What are the penalties for not filing corporate taxes for an inactive corporation?*

Hi,

I accidentally missed filing the corporate taxes for my inactive corporation. I am pretty new to the country as well as just freshly graduated from college. I did file the GST/HST but not the T2. 

Would there be any penalties? I had zero activities on my incorporation and taxes owed are zero. Am just worries about the penalties.


Thanks


----------



## Just a Guy (Mar 27, 2012)

There won't be penalties as you don't owe anything, but if you dont do it they can send you a lot of nasty letters and also file what they think you owe, which can include penalties.

Also, did you file your annual returns at the registry? If not your company may be classed in active and you may need to reincorporate. There are fees asssociated with that.

Filing your taxes isn't the only thing you need to do to keep an incorporated company running. Not filing your annual returns may make your company disappear and illegal in the eyes of everyone but CRA and the gst people u till you file with them to tell them it's gone.


----------



## ChrisHenry57 (Sep 8, 2019)

*Inactive Corporation Question*

Hello

I have an Inactive Ontario Corporation that I thought I dissolved 10 years. Was cleaning out some old bankers boxes and found an unopened Default of Filing notice from the Ontario Ministry of Finance dated 2014. Notice was for the taxation years ending 2005, 2006, 2007, 2008. Hard for me to remember but I thought I filed tax returns for 2005 to 2009 and dissolved the corporation. Corporation was Inactive and never used. Never had profits or losses. Never had any assets. Basically Corporation was set up and never used. Now I am wondering if the Corporation was not dissolved and returns need to be filed for the past 14 years. Read there are penalties and interest for each tax return not filed even if Corporation is inactive. Just wondering the best way to approach this. 

Thanks


----------



## Just a Guy (Mar 27, 2012)

You should contact CRA and GST/HST and ask. I had one corporation once where CRA was shut down but not GST, for some reason one didn’t hear about it. I had to file several years of zero returns, no penalties or fees because I didn’t have any income, but it was a pain as it’s all paper filed and, after submitting all the back years, I had to file a final year and shut down the company again. Cost me a bit in accounting fees.


----------



## ChrisHenry57 (Sep 8, 2019)

Just a Guy said:


> You should contact CRA and GST/HST and ask. I had one corporation once where CRA was shut down but not GST, for some reason one didn’t hear about it. I had to file several years of zero returns, no penalties or fees because I didn’t have any income, but it was a pain as it’s all paper filed and, after submitting all the back years, I had to file a final year and shut down the company again. Cost me a bit in accounting fees.


Thank you for the answer. Are you able to recommend an accountant?


----------



## Just a Guy (Mar 27, 2012)

That’s kind of a local thing. It’s not complicated to file a null return, anyone can do it.


----------

